# RIP Ben 'Bushing' Byer



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2016)

Aged 35. Really shocking to hear this news. My thoughts are also with his friends and family.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## marcan_troll (Feb 9, 2016)

35. His birthday was later in the year.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2016)

marcan_troll said:


> 35. His birthday was later in the year.


Ah, my bad. Will change that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 9, 2016)

Damnit, I considered him the father of wii homebrew. May he rest in peace.


----------



## s3r1alpari4h (Feb 9, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> https://fail0verflow.com/ben
> https://hackmii.com/ben
> 
> Ben "Bushing" Byer was part of fail0verflow, iPhone Dev Team, and Team Twiizers. He died, age 35, from natural causes.


:'(


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh no :c
RIP Bushing.

You still are an inspiration to many.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Feb 9, 2016)

This is awful news... Just have seen his Wii talk of 2008 on YT a few days ago. He's one of the godfathers of the Wii homebrew scene for me..
He had such a nice and kindful expression.
may he rest in peace :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2016)

Can you link it here? I think it deserves to go on this thread.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Feb 9, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Can you link it here? I think it deserves to go on this thread.


here you go:


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 9, 2016)

wow really young too. RIP


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Feb 9, 2016)

Just sad. Even if the newer members here don't know who he is they should pay their respects.


----------



## Relys (Feb 9, 2016)

Never knew the guy personally, but he was certainly one of my inspirations. RIP.


----------



## ploggy (Feb 9, 2016)

Very Sad. RIP Mate.


----------



## Cjuub (Feb 9, 2016)

That's so sad, I still remember looking up to him and marcan so much back in the Wii days. He was a very inspiring person.

Thanks for all your work and RIP.


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 9, 2016)

Where would we be without him?

Rest in peace.


----------



## Brawl345 (Feb 9, 2016)

This is shit  RIP bushing


----------



## Dylon99 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rest in peace Ben.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 9, 2016)

That's a very sad news, 35 is too young, for a natural cause or not.
I didn't know him personally, but he is one of the people who brought us (developers and hackers) where we are now with his work, his team and advises.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 9, 2016)

Death sucks. RIP dude.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 9, 2016)

RIP Bushing.


----------



## Damian666 (Feb 9, 2016)

rest in piece man...

damn that's young >.<


----------



## hollowtip (Feb 9, 2016)

Did he have a preexisting condition?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2016)

35? Natural Causes? whaat? Something is not adding up here...

still it's a damn shame.....damn shame..


----------



## Erich Moraga (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, natural cause?  Suspicious...


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 9, 2016)

How does a 35 year old die of natural causes? In any event, that's way too young. Condolences to his friends & family.


----------



## Dylon99 (Feb 9, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> here you go:



That was actually so interesting and fun to listen to, mainly because I didn't really understand how they hacked the Wii. There was such an awkward atmosphere . Rest in peace Ben.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Feb 9, 2016)

Res in peace, thanks ben.


----------



## marcan_troll (Feb 9, 2016)

Natural causes doesn't mean what you think it means.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 9, 2016)

This made me sad... I remember joking with him on an IRC channel when Sony sued all of the f0f members with their nicknames, even though his name could easily be googled.
RIP.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 9, 2016)

This saddens me to hear this news. Although I only spoke with bushing a few short times on IRC, he was very pleasant and helpful. Homebrew being available for the wii is what first got me interested, so I wouldn't have developed a good %80 of my technical skills if it wasn't for bushing and marcan's efforts with hacking and homebrew.

@marcan_troll If there is a place where we can send flowers for his family, or a charity that I can donate to in his name then please let me know. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 9, 2016)

Me and my Wii thank him.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 9, 2016)

RIP, so sad at 35! Such a waste of obviously a very intelligent and gifted individual. It would be just as sad if any of those guys went the same way cause without them where would we be? we certainly would not have the highs and lows of hacking!!! and that goes for the guys that work on the wiiu exploits as well I'm sure they all know each other in life anyway.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 9, 2016)

So sad to hear this news. I've never talked to him but he was the "face" of the Wii Hacking Scene. 
RIP Ben


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 9, 2016)

Holy ****, I think it's fair to say allot of people here owed this guy (myself included) along with his fellow team members.

RIP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2016)

The brightest candles go out twice as fast, it is a huge loss to the hacking world - we have loads to thank Bushing for. May the earth rest lightly on him, my condolences go to his friends and family.


----------



## Knight of Time (Feb 9, 2016)

I never really heard of the guy, but it definitely saddens me when we lose someone in the hacking community.  RIP.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

Rest in piece. 
You will be forever remembered.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 9, 2016)

God bless your family  , such sad news , the hacking scene is irrelevent .  A young man died sad times... my site is closed in mourning for you sir..

edit : no your right foez.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 9, 2016)

Knight of Time said:


> I never really heard of the guy, but it definitely saddens me when we lose someone in the hacking community.  RIP.



You really should look up their videos (and others like it), even if you only have semi-casual knowledge of computers they're still interesting/entertaining.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 9, 2016)

My condolences for his family and friends. Never heard of him, though, but he earned my respect. Sad to hear this. I think it will never be the same for the team fail0verflow


----------



## Mylink5 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rest in peace...  Way too young...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2016)

I talked to Bushing, and I got the last message at 09:32:48 UK time, and I think it may have been one of the last messages he sent. By the time I got home, he probably had passed away 

<PokeAcer> Hey Bushing
<PokeAcer> Do you still have a NAND dump of the InsertStartupDisc Wii?
<bushing> you're in luck -- --CENSORED BECAUSE IT'S A NAND DUMP--
<bushing> why?
<PokeAcer> Sorry, fell asleep - I was looking at it and I was given the extracted version by crediar but didn't get much out of it
<PokeAcer> BTW, I got some (better?) screenshots from inside it: https://download.pokeacer.tk/photos/InsertStartupDisc
<PokeAcer> Does that also have the NAND key in the dump?
<bushing> yup, it has the keys --
<bushing> 21000000:4261 636b 7570 4d69 6920 7631 2c20 436f  BackupMii v1, Co
<bushing> 21000010:6e73 6f6c 6549 443a 2030 3230 3463 6566  nsoleID: 0204cef
<bushing> 21000020:390a 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000  9...............
_*<bushing> what are you trying to do?*_
<PokeAcer> I'm just trying to look at the NAND
<PokeAcer> And see what we can decipher from it, that we don't already have
<PokeAcer> I got BC, MIOS, and Boot2 from it
<PokeAcer> Wow.
<PokeAcer> £15 on eBay for a Korea Bricked Wii - it's a real Korean Wii aswell
<PokeAcer> I'd buy it but I have no way to unbrick
* Disconnected (No such device or address)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2016)

I may not have known him personally, but I knew of his work. It's tragic to see someone who has brought us so far, dye so young. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 9, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I talked to Bushing, and I got the last message at 09:32:48 UK time, and I think it may have been one of the last messages he sent. By the time I got home, he probably had passed away
> <snip>


Wow. Fuck.

Shortly after my father took his own life, I found that the cashier at the gas station was the last person to talk to him while he was still alive and she had no clue that anything was wrong. It was in a way kinda creepy to hear what she had to say.


pwsincd said:


> @marcan_troll if its not too sensitive a question what were his natural cause ?


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that we are likely not going to be told what the exact cause of death is... and nor does it really matter. The man is gone and many people are in mourning. I suggest just accepting what has happened and if anyone who does happen to know more feels the desire to explain more then they will. But asking a close friend the day after his passing is not the type of thing that should be done. Generally, if the cause of death was not already mentioned in the public announcement then chances are that they are not comfortable talking about it especially with a whole lot of people whom are essentially strangers.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Erich Moraga said:


> Yeah, natural cause?  Suspicious...


Actually natural causes can mean anything from pre-existing conditions to aging. Basically, it's anything that isn't accident, suicide, murder, ect.
I actually had a friend die at 19 from a pre-existing heart condition and it was called "natural causes."


----------



## XanLoves (Feb 9, 2016)

This is just the worst news. I've lurked around wiibrew / hackmii / gbatemp etc for a long time; the influence bushing has had on the wii scene and beyond has always been astounding to me. He's always been someone I've had the upmost respect for. Such a loss. RIP.


----------



## mlinares (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow... Feeling so sad, Bushing and Team Twizzers made me enjoy a lot my Wii all this years...
Is really sad see someone go too early... 
My condolences to his family and friends. 
Rest in peace Bushing. Keep hacking at heaven.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 9, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Wow. Fuck.
> 
> Shortly after my father took his own life, I found that the cashier at the gas station was the last person to talk to him while he was still alive and she had no clue that anything was wrong. It was in a way kinda creepy to hear what she had to say.
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that we are likely not going to be told what the exact cause of death is... and nor does it really matter. The man is gone and many people are in mourning. I suggest just accepting what has happened and if anyone who does happen to know more feels the desire to explain more then they will. But asking a close friend the day after his passing is not the type of thing that should be done. Generally, if the cause of death was not already mentioned in the public announcement then chances are that they are not comfortable talking about it especially with a whole lot of people whom are essentially strangers.




your right .. question removed...


----------



## linuxares (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh no! Too early, just to early. I remember when he started on gbatemp. For me his the father of the Wii hacking scene together with the Team Twiizers. I hope his family can grieve in peace.


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 9, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2016)

that's too young


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 9, 2016)

Ah, man. I hate seeing such bad news news such as this. I don't know who this is, it's still sad... R.I.P Ben.


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sad to hear this, I knew he did a lot of Wii Stuff and hearing this news for someone who's at such a young age is sad.


----------



## asper (Feb 9, 2016)

You left this world gifting us with your skills and knowledge... probably heaven needed you more than us 
Rest in peace Ben...


----------



## dronesplitter (Feb 9, 2016)

Very sad news. Prayers go out to his family for such an unexpected loss.


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 10, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I talked to Bushing, and I got the last message at 09:32:48 UK time, and I think it may have been one of the last messages he sent. By the time I got home, he probably had passed away
> 
> -snip-


well, that's incredibly sad


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 10, 2016)

35, is way too young. Too young.. 
My prayers go out to his family.
Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 10, 2016)

While I didn't know him IRL or even very well online, he was one of my inspirations to continue with programming as a hobby. Life always claims the best ones youngest, it seems. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Feb 10, 2016)

Way too young... he inspired many people (like me) and he's the reason why we are here today, very sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 10, 2016)

I wonder which natural cause...

Such terrible news, his name was very strong on the Wii scene.


----------



## Coto (Feb 10, 2016)

...

bushing, thank you for all the work and life you put in development of the older consoles as of now.

I will follow this legacy pretty much like Iwata's passing. I hope you find peace. Condolences to your family & friends .

Coto.


----------



## aljpn91 (Feb 10, 2016)

i hope he didn't suffered much
my respect goes out to his family and loved ones


----------



## xande333 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## cdoty (Feb 10, 2016)

Why is it the ones that actually contribute are the ones that go early?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 10, 2016)

Came to pay my respects.


 -Thanks for making Wii gaming more awesome and helping to further cement it as my favorite Nintendo console. My condolences to his family. Not sure of an appropriate emoji but holding up a Wii remote in his honor seems fitting...


----------



## nonamejohn (Feb 10, 2016)

35 is to young. Rest in peace. Let's hope those of us in this age bracket don't pass at this age as well.


----------



## petspeed (Feb 10, 2016)

So sad to lose a legend like Bushing at such a young age. Rest in Peace.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow, this should not have been his time... RIP


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2016)

such sad news  
Rest in peace, Mr. Bushing
my condolences to ben's family.


----------



## m37r01d (Feb 10, 2016)

very sad indeed, and 35 wow, the scene will always remember !!!!


----------



## Jacobeian (Feb 10, 2016)

He was the nicest and most helpful console hacker I've "met", without him and his buddies, the Wii hacking and homebrew scene would not have been where it is now.  The Homebrew Channel and libogc are a testimony to how talented he was.

If his friends or his family ever read this thread, know that despite GBATemp being sometime a stupid and selfish community, "Bushing" always has been a very appreciated and respected guy here, and will be remembered for his kindness and his patience to teach others with his knowledge.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 10, 2016)

Just saw this news over wiibrew, we lost a great member :c


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Feb 10, 2016)

Such a shame to lose such a great mind at such a young age. I never got to talk to him nor did I know him personally, but I (and just about all of us) know him as the guy who shaped the Wii modding community and many others into what they are today. My condolences go out to all his friends and family at this tough time for them. I honestly cannot express how grateful I am for all the work he's done over all these years to make all of our Wii's that little bit more special. I'd like to think that all our modded Wii's are bushing's legacy, and that each of them will always have a little piece of him inside.

Rest in peace, bushing. May you have a peaceful rest, knowing that you will always be missed by many.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 10, 2016)

He died from natural causes at age 35. that's so young.  May he rest in pace. He will have a place in my prayers tonight.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 10, 2016)

my thoughts are with his family and friends. rest in peace

(this reminds me of yoteslaya)


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm just curious on the "Natural causes" determination cause he was very  young RIP


----------



## controlio (Feb 10, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> I'm just curious on the "Natural causes" determination cause he was very  young RIP



there is nothig to be curious about. the cause of his death is none of our buisness. he died naturaly, maybe he had a terminal illness, maybe it was a sudden death, like a stroke or heart failure. there are allot of ways to die naturaly at this age. 

RIP and thanks for all the Wii stuff.


----------



## peterablex (Feb 10, 2016)

Back in the Wii days I enjoyed your blog posts a lot, Bushing. Thanks for all & see you in the next level.


----------



## newo (Feb 10, 2016)

RIP Bushing  #wiihomebrew


----------



## CrispyYoshi (Feb 10, 2016)

Rest in peace, bushing. The Wii had a great run, and you are an incredible individual with valuable talents.


----------



## hulascott (Feb 10, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> View attachment 38223
> Ben Byer
> 1980 – 2016​
> 
> ...


r


PokeAcer said:


> View attachment 38223
> Ben Byer
> 1980 – 2016​
> 
> ...


Rip


----------



## eduall (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for all Ben ... RIP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Feb 10, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Ben and thanks for everything you did in your life. 
You will be remembered forever!


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 10, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Ben Bushing Byer. it reall touches to hear you died at such an early age... my condoleances to all of the people he moved, touched or who in any way are related to him... thanks for all the great work you helped doing for my wii...


----------



## Panic.exe (Feb 10, 2016)

Terribly sad.. Rip ben


----------



## ca032769 (Feb 10, 2016)

RIP


----------



## badbob (Feb 10, 2016)

Sad news, my heart goes out to his family and friends. Rest In Peace Bushing


----------



## noobwarrior7 (Feb 11, 2016)

Too young.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 11, 2016)

What exactly happened to him?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 11, 2016)

leon315 said:


> What exactly happened to him?


He passed away. No further information is available. Please leave it at that.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 11, 2016)

Rest in peace, Ben. You've been an inspiration.


----------



## Madridi (Feb 11, 2016)

Bushing! I just recognized the name! Aw man now I'm really sad. It's kinda hard putting names to faces 
Rest in peace, and thank you for everything..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 11, 2016)

RIP Ben 'Bushing' Byer, kindest hacker on earth.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 11, 2016)

Rest in Peace Ben - you gave me and many others a lot of happy afternoons thanks to your work on Wii homebrew.

You'll be remembered by the many people who looked up to you and your technical prowess.


----------



## noobiez (Feb 11, 2016)

I rarely write or speak. But now I am sad. I am grateful for inspiration. May your memory inspirate others as well. Farewell Ben.


----------



## PhoenixPlayzz (Feb 12, 2016)

My condolences to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## K405 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sad news, ashes to ashes, dust to dust, this man deserves(d) to be honored and remembered, a dedicated wiki page seems in order.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Feb 12, 2016)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 12, 2016)

Many thanks for all of his contributions to the scene and may he RIP


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Feb 12, 2016)

too young, RIP


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

I've updated OP, please everyone go to the website.


----------



## Hazzer (Feb 13, 2016)

So sad my thoughts are with his friends and family


----------



## Crass (Feb 13, 2016)

You will be missed Bushing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

That's really sad. R.I.P Ben


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 13, 2016)

What natural cause? (RIP)

EDIT: My bad...


----------



## aljpn91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> What natural cause? (RIP)


read the 1st post


----------



## marcan_troll (Feb 13, 2016)

Do NOT send money to the bitcoin address formerly linked to the first post. Even if somehow a random website hosted by a random person was actually a legitimate donation path for a nonprofit organization (which I say 90% chance isn't), it's beyond wrong to try to profit off of someone's death. Seriously, no.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Removed it.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 13, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Many thanks for all of his contributions to the scene and may he RIP


RIP "Bushing," you have inspired myself and countless others. Your technical knowledge never ceases to amaze me. The scene lost one of its greatest leaders and the world lost a very bright man. 

My heart and prayers go out to his family and anyone else who knew him personally.


----------



## gameshark (Feb 13, 2016)

respect to the man who lived our live but too short!


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 13, 2016)

....Since my Wii purchase it has seen playtime on a daily basis.
MAINLY because of what this man did in his spare time for us gamers and nerds alike.
Thank you , RIP.


----------



## street (Feb 14, 2016)

Sad news indeed didnt know a heart attack at the age of 35  was natural..


----------



## gameking66 (Feb 14, 2016)

street said:


> Sad news indeed didnt know a heart attack at the age of 35  was natural..


Any death not self-inflicted or due to external causes (disease doesn't count) is considered a natural cause.


----------



## 9tendo (Feb 14, 2016)

RIP Bushing
Thank you for everything...

-sdmods


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 14, 2016)

RIP.....


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Let his soul forever rest in piece


----------



## TheMisterMees (Feb 14, 2016)

Rest in peace!


----------



## 3DSPoet (Feb 14, 2016)

You know....for me, turning 30 was NOTHING....no crises, no "what have I done with my life"....it was just another birthday.  My last birthday, however, was extremely hard on me because I was turning 35....it's rare, but you do hear about people having heart attacks at 35....so seeing this post hits home pretty hard for me.

RIP and good luck on the other side, whatever may be there for him!!!


----------



## Gootah (Feb 15, 2016)

Paying my respects here as I am a fan of his work. You will live forever through the internet, your mark is made on this world. RIP.


----------



## drgnslayers (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you for everything Bushing. RIP


----------



## ssrpgvita (Feb 16, 2016)

ouch very young im going on 32 in april..
im heavy smoker hopefully he wasnt smoker,if so its sure sign time to quit.
I been diagnosed with copd from drs few weeks ago,they told me not smoke in my house im idiot yes i know
anyways rip this guy did bootmii hack i believe for wii


----------



## Obveron (Feb 16, 2016)

A legend in the Wii scene.   Sounds like he was so much more than that to those around him.   Rest in Peace.


----------



## Misledz (Feb 17, 2016)

Most people leave from this earth without leaving behind a legacy, rest well old friend, for your legacy has brought us where we are today.


----------



## Luglige (Feb 18, 2016)

We loved you Bush. I give a big virtual hug to his family. I aways believe there is something greater after death and I hope he's going to it.


----------



## Angely (Feb 21, 2016)

omg  that was 1 day before my bd, to me it's always sucks/hurts/saddening & also a bit shocking to hear/read (especially when their age isn't that much further apart from yours too) a talented person died so young. 

 R.I.P, I also hope the ppl that were close to /cared about him will also be able to recover from this loss!


----------



## Touko White (Feb 21, 2016)

It's always shocking to hear people die so young and he contributed so much to the progress of the homebrew scene. There will always be a legacy left behind no matter if anyone progress further than him because if he'd never contributed anything those people wouldn't be able to surpass...

I'm sorry if this post seems a bit cold-hearted.


----------



## Goatsie666 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's kind of strange that he died so young of a heart attack. And so sad. RIP


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wanting to bump.

Didn't know about him at all, but thanks (sadly) to the announcements, I realized how important he was. It also struck me because a few days ago my grandma had a heart attack [but she's okay now].

Rest happily, buddy.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 10, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> View attachment 38223
> Ben Byer
> 1980 – 2016​
> 
> ...


He's probably working on the Wii U Exploit up in the Heavens......Hope he releases it soon. But, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Larsenv (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> He's probably working on the Wii U Exploit up in the Heavens......Hope he releases it soon. But, Rest in Peace.



Late breaking news.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> He's probably working on the Wii U Exploit up in the Heavens......Hope he releases it soon. But, Rest in Peace.


FYI: It' s already been released.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jul 31, 2016)

I've been away from wii related stuff for five years or so. Really saddened by this late news to me. I remember him as a kind person that tied his team together.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## jamespoo (Jun 24, 2017)

r.i.p thanks for everything you have done


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have been away from things related to Wii hacking for a long time, and have only now come across this news.  It makes me very sad to read this.  I also remember him as a very kind person, both from my conversations with him, and conversations he had with others.  My (late) condolences to his family and friends.  May he rest in peace.


----------

